# FS Beeman R9 air rifle w/ scope



## phipsz (Nov 22, 2011)

Beeman R9 .177 cal with a BSA Bigcat 3.5-10x42 scope. Around 1000 shots with this rifle. One of the most accurate rifles I ever shot. Wouldn't sell but I just need the money. 
I am including 4 cans of different types of pellets as you can tell from the picture, soft case and the original sights. Selling for $450 shipped in the US. Transaction will take place through PayPal.

*I am open to all reasonable offers*

Please email me at [email protected] for faster response time.

Thanks for your interest.


----------

